# Got a Cash Tip from a Waiter



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

The waiter was pretty nice. He talked about his job and how there's a lot of angry customers all day. I was thinking that he's gotta chip in then if he lives off tips. So after the 7 dollar fare, he told me he has something for me and gave me 3 bucks. It's the thought that counts. He said he knows how much it means to us and knows about the Uber Tipping Situation. 

If only more people could be like this man. Would have given him 10 stars. That's all people gotta do. Is it that hard to tip 2 or 3 bucks? I'm tired of the THANK YOU's cuz if they really appreciated it as much as they say they do, they'd put their money where their mouth is. Actions speak louder than words.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

I agree with you. I feel like so many people have a few dollars and would tip but they are like, "My driver might be upset and think I'm if I only give him $2". No,no,no. I appreciate all tips. I have had some of my best trips this year thinking a tip would be coming at the end. No tip. I thought it was people simple not carrying cash but now I think it's they aren't carrying enough to give as much as they want so they don't give at all. But even a quarter or 2 is fine. If nothing else it's gas and toll money and food for the day. Eliminate that expense. Ugh.


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> The waiter was pretty nice. He talked about his job and how there's a lot of angry customers all day. I was thinking that he's gotta chip in then if he lives off tips. So after the 7 dollar fare, he told me he has something for me and gave me 3 bucks. It's the thought that counts. He said he knows how much it means to us and knows about the Uber Tipping Situation.
> 
> If only more people could be like this man. Would have given him 10 stars. That's all people gotta do. Is it that hard to tip 2 or 3 bucks? I'm tired of the THANK YOU's cuz if they really appreciated it as much as they say they do, they'd put their money where their mouth is. Actions speak louder than words.


Same happened to me yesterday I go a $5 tip.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

If it's a surge ride I mention that I don't like surge even if I'm benefiting from it. I say that I wish Uber would increase the regular fare and encourage tipping and limit surge. It's like a restaurant keeping its prices cheap but doubling the price at dinner time and tripling the price on Saturday night, all the while telling people not to tip and paying the servers minimum wage, and double or triple minimum wage when the food prices go up. Advertising that the steak costs $20 and drinks cost $3 but when a couple comes in on Saturday night on a date the steak costs $60 and drinks cost $9.
This usually leads to tips from people in the service industry, even if it's a surge ride


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Wardell Curry said:


> I agree with you. I feel like so many people have a few dollars and would tip but they are like, "My driver might be upset and think I'm if I only give him $2". No,no,no. I appreciate all tips. I have had some of my best trips this year thinking a tip would be coming at the end. No tip. I thought it was people simple not carrying cash but now I think it's they aren't carrying enough to give as much as they want so they don't give at all. But even a quarter or 2 is fine. If nothing else it's gas and toll money and food for the day. Eliminate that expense. Ugh.


And giving no tip is as bad, actually worse. That's why so many people give the awkward thank you and are looking to leave the car before you stop.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

It would make a huge difference to my bottom line if every person would tip even just $1. I might do 16 trips in one night, and on paper I bring in a lot of but after expenses often I realize I made like $50 for 8 hours of work. $66 is way more awesome than $50. That's like getting a 33% raise. 

So I am very grateful even for a $1 tip.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> It would make a huge difference to my bottom line if every person would tip even just $1. I might do 16 trips in one night, and on paper I bring in a lot of but after expenses often I realize I made like $50 for 8 hours of work. $66 is way more awesome than $50. That's like getting a 33% raise.
> 
> So I am very grateful even for a $1 tip.


$50 for 8 hours? Even I made 100 for 4.5 hours yesterday


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> $50 for 8 hours? Even I made 100 for 4.5 hours yesterday


I'm talking about AFTER expenses are deducted, and I'm assuming it is costing me about 30 cents per mile driven.

But yeah, it isn't that easy to make money in the Reno market. A lot of nights I make $90-$150 before expenses for 8 hours. Making more than $150 is unusual. Even on nights with lots of surge breaking $200 is difficult. And I haven't seen much surge in a long time.

Cost of living here is much lower though too, than in San Francisco. I don't need that much money to exist.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> I'm talking about AFTER expenses are deducted, and I'm assuming it is costing me about 30 cents per mile driven.
> 
> But yeah, it isn't that easy to make money in the Reno market. A lot of nights I make $90-$150 before expenses for 8 hours. Making more than $150 is unusual. Even on nights with lots of surge breaking $200 is difficult. And I haven't seen much surge in a long time.
> 
> Cost of living here is much lower though too, than in San Francisco. I don't need that much money to exist.


I see. You can make 200 if u work day too right?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I drive nights mainly because driving during the day is not very profitable. I would guess maybe $15-20 per hour from 6 AM to 9 AM, but after that it goes downhill fast. Sometimes you can sit in downtown Reno from 10 AM to 4 PM and make $30-40 for the whole period, before expenses. And 4-7 PM is frankly not much better. I bet you could drive from 6 AM to 6 PM here and not make $150 before expenses.

Last time I got $205 before expenses it was midnight to about 10:30 AM and I think I got some long distance trips in there and surge.
Last time I made $240 it was midnight to about 1:30 PM. I also am pretty sure there was a long distance trip in there.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> I drive nights mainly because driving during the day is not very profitable. I would guess maybe $15-20 per hour from 6 AM to 9 AM, but after that it goes downhill fast. Sometimes you can sit in downtown Reno from 10 AM to 4 PM and make $30-40 for the whole period, before expenses. And 4-7 PM is frankly not much better. I bet you could drive from 6 AM to 6 PM here and not make $150 before expenses.
> 
> Last time I got $205 before expenses it was midnight to about 10:30 AM and I think I got some long distance trips in there and surge.
> Last time I made $240 it was midnight to about 1:30 PM. I also am pretty sure there was a long distance trip in there.


Oh okay. I usually do around 250-300 when I put in 12-15 hours.


----------

